# Dogs



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

We have a dog.. she's a siberian husky and we love her to bits but with all of us out of the house all day now that the kids are in school we're thinking of adopting a friend for her. I've been on the spca website and all I can say is OMG I want to bring them all home! Has anyone here adopted a friend for their pet and if so how did it go?


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

then you'll have 2 dogs getting bored together!! Just so i understand, you adopt a pooch to keep yours amused while y'all are busy? Correct me if i'm wrong

Sorry, you love your dog I know, but surely you cant leave it all day. ZZZZZIIIP thats me shutting up.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hmm.. I'm with Bughut on this one. Plus a rescue is such a huge risk. You might find yourself coming home to a house that isn't yours anymore.

I worry about what my dog gets into when I'm not home. I can't imagine having to worry about two... I think a dog walker might be a better investment.


----------



## singer4660 (May 21, 2009)

I have 2 dogs and 2 cats now. Firm believer that "onlys" end up neurotic but that's another story. Got all 4 animals from a shelter and outside of a relatively long adjustment period (one cat hid in the rafters for over 2 weeks), they've all done just fine. Plus they really seem to like the company. Make sure you give the new pet somewhere to go to get away from the existing pet and don't be surprised by a little jealousy. Good luck!


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

I did the same thing about six years ago. The first dog, as it turned out, hated his new brother. The new guy, however, wouldn't leave dog prime alone. Things improved dramatically when a third dog followed us home one day and wound up staying (this is a long story and does not involve us stealing a person's pet) . That took the edge off the whole situation.

Anyway, you've got a big, active dog there. Also a dog that (typically) will bond with other animals. That said the "company" you might provide he/she with is limited by your domicile. Its not like they will go running together around the living room. Dogs, if they bond, will do things like sleep on each other and huddle together when stressed. And sometimes get testy and fight over chew toys without you around to break it up.

I can't give you yes or no advice here. I will say it is not practical. That said you cook for a living, like myself, so we both know practicality can be over rated. 

Maybe a cooks with pets group could be started here? Not volunteering..just saying...

--Al


----------



## toonycupcake (Jul 13, 2010)

I am also with bughut.Hes completly right!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I haven't seen this thread in ages...  but we've decided not to do it.  I don't think she would do well at this point in her life with a new addition.. some days she's really good with other dogs but others.  She manages well by herself and we give her lots of attention.  Because of my schedule she's only alone three days a week during the school year and I think she sleeps alot while we're away.  We did buy her a doghouse (our next door neighbour's dad built it) so we've been able to leave her outside when the weather's good and that's a change for her because there's always something different outside.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

We've just adopted a dog from the shelter - a Kelpie cross 9 months old. Mt 16 y.o. son has been hankering for a dog for a long while - so that was his birthday present. It's a lovely dog, very active, but he gets taken for a 6km run most nights, sleeps in our son's room, doesn't soil the carpet, nice dog.

He's at an age where he is trainable still, so we have obedience classes lined up. Plus there are 5 of us at home to mind him and train him at any given hour of the clock. The cats already own him /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif. He doesn't like claws in his face.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I would adopt again  in a`second, we have 2 large boxers. We are not home all that much being chefs in the real world so we got a dog for our dog.

They are both well adjusted and happy.


----------

